# Happy Thanksgiving, Canada!



## Retired (Oct 5, 2007)

This weekend is Thanksgiving in Canada, specifically Monday Oct 8.

Despite the challenges of the past year, there are many things each of us can be thankful for, for some it may be family or friends, for others it may be improvement in health, or finding the resource that can help with the issue we are currently dealing with..

Hope you have a nice Holiday weekend if you are celebrating, and if you happen to be in the United States, Thanksgiving is coming soooooon!


----------



## ladylore (Oct 5, 2007)

Why, Thank You Steve 
I use to have a few friends in the States so I was able to celebrate Thanksgiving twice.   Yummm

I am taking it easy this year however.


----------



## Retired (Oct 5, 2007)

Ladylore,



> I use to have a few friends in the States so I was able to celebrate Thanksgiving twice.



You'll be able to celebrate with us (virtually, that is) because we'll be leaving soon for our home in the sunny South where we'll be celebrating _again_ in November.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Oct 5, 2007)

It's never too soon to have roast turkey again.


----------



## HA (Oct 5, 2007)

Artist & Animator Camilla Eriksson offers many free gifs and I just love her work. I need to credit her for this work and thought others might enjoy her site.


----------



## Cat Dancer (Oct 5, 2007)

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## ladylore (Oct 5, 2007)

> You'll be able to celebrate with us (virtually, that is)



I except the invite TSOW.


----------



## Halo (Oct 5, 2007)

Hey Steve....where's my invite 

When is your US Thanksgiving anyway, I will have to mark it on my calendar, just in case I get an invite from that certain someone :lol:


----------



## Retired (Oct 5, 2007)

In the U.S., Thanksgiving is always celebrated on the fourth Thursday of November. 

Thursday, November 22, 2007 

Thursday, November 27, 2008 

Thursday, November 26, 2009 

Thursday, November 25, 2010 

Thursday, November 24, 2011 

Thursday, November 22, 2012

Thursday, November 28, 2013 

Everyone is invited to celebrate with us Canadians on Monday Oct 8, 2007 and then when we can all celebrate again in November.

We will carve a virtual turkey, smothered in virtual gravy.  We'll need someone to virtually peel the potatoes, and, oh yes, don't forget the pumpkin virtual pie!!


----------



## iam*who*iam (Oct 6, 2007)

first off, my sister and i already ate the pumpkin pie....oops..lol

and i have family in the US, so for some years, i have been lucky to have two thanksgivings.

this year though, is tough.

my two oldest sisters and their kids will not be here.

my uncle passed away in june, so when the US thanksgiving comes around..which i will also celebrate..it will be very hard.

in fact, i'm almost already crying as i type this..

but...i thought i'd list what i am thankful for. 

i am thankful that i have been doing pretty well mentally, for the last month or so..it is the longest period in my life for this to happen.

i am thankful for having the courage to meet a lady here in my city, and together, we are staring a PTSD group.

and i am thankful for all of the support and love i have had from all of the wonderful friends i have made online...even though most were through youtube, and my fame on that site has..gone downhill lol.

BUT it was sooo worth it...

AND i'm thankful that my voice is finally getting heard..in many ways..

because that is what i've needed all this time..


----------



## Into The Light (Oct 6, 2007)

happy thanksgiving all 

and tsow, i think i'm on to you.. the REAL reason you go south every year is so you get to celebrate thanksgiving twice! 

iam, hang on to those things you are grateful for. it helps a lot.


----------



## Retired (Oct 6, 2007)

> the REAL reason you go south every year is so you get to celebrate thanksgiving twice



Foiled again :funny:

iam*who*iam,

Remembering the good parts of our lives can be the fuel that gets us through the difficult periods.  

I find it helps to put things into perspective, don't you find that?


----------



## Evets (Oct 6, 2007)

Happy Thanksgiving to everyone on the Forum.  Save a turkey and celebrate Thanksgiving with a burger :funny:

Evets


----------



## sister-ray (Oct 6, 2007)

Evets said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to everyone on the Forum.  Save a turkey and celebrate Thanksgiving with a burger :funny:
> 
> Evets




I hope we are talking veggie burger here MR Evets  happy thanksgiving from england have a great day


----------



## Halo (Oct 6, 2007)

Happy Canadian Thanksgiving to all my canuck friends 

To all my US Friends, while you are celebrating your Thanksgiving on November 22 I will be with you in spirit as I will laying on a beach in November sipping my pina colada.....and thinking of you all of course :lol:


----------



## Into The Light (Oct 6, 2007)

halo, i am jealous! i want to go too! you'll have a fabulous time sipping your pina colada (with umbrella? ) will you be off on your own or with a group?


----------



## Banned (Oct 6, 2007)

I am currently half keeled over from eating way too much turkey, potatos, cranberry sauce, carrots, peas, and drinking too much wine.

I love Thanksgiving.


----------



## Halo (Oct 6, 2007)

ladybug said:


> Halo, i am jealous! i want to go too! you'll have a fabulous time sipping your pina colada (with umbrella? ) will you be off on your own or with a group?



I am going with the group of 85 of us again to the same place....and I can't wait :yahoo:.   Anything for a break.  But don't worry there is an internet cafe across the street from the resort (yes I am a ) so while I am sipping my pina cola (with umbrella) :cosmo: I can check in on you all and make sure you are holding down the fort and not causing too much trouble :lol:


----------



## Into The Light (Oct 6, 2007)

we won't cause any trouble, you know you can trust us :angel: :lol:

85 people, wow, what a group, but it sounds like a heck of a lot of fun


----------



## Halo (Oct 6, 2007)

Trust and you in the same sentence Ladybug......now that is scary :lol:

Yes the group that we go with is awesome and we take up such a huge portion of the resort it is great.  We all don't hang out the whole day together but at least when you are walking anywhere or doing something you always seem to know a few people or can pass by someone and say hello because you know they are part of your group. You always have your own relaxing time which is wonderful but you feel connected at the same time.   Fun...now that is when we have a lot of :beer2::cheers::drunk:


----------



## Retired (Oct 7, 2007)

> I will laying on a beach in November



I hope that will be somewhare south of Canada!


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Oct 7, 2007)

Actually, I believe Halo is talking about her annual trek to Baffin Island. 

It's more of an ice floe than a beach really, but after a few umbrella drinks it's hard to tell the difference.


----------



## Halo (Oct 7, 2007)

Steve it will definitely be out of Canada and the US but its true what David said....sometimes after a few of those umbrella drinks even I forget what country I am in :lol:

You know the saying....One Tequila, Two Tequila, Three Tequila, Floor :rofl:


----------



## ladylore (Oct 7, 2007)

I need to get my passport. Hey Halo, can I tag along?


----------



## Halo (Oct 7, 2007)

Sure....why don't we make the group 86...no big deal 

BUT only if you like the hot weather, the waves washing over you from the ocean, a maid for two weeks and your meals cooked three times a day...if you can't handle all that for 2 weeks...no can do :lol:


----------

